# hylafax and ghostscript ps to tiff error



## vgumus (May 1, 2010)

Hi,

hylafax-6 and ghostscript-8.71_1 sendfax blank page comes


----------



## vgumus (May 3, 2010)

hylafax-6 and ghostscript-8.71_1 sendfax blank page goes


----------

